# Sage repair advice needed



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

Had my BE for almost three years now, but it's recently malfunctioned. When I turned it on last week it made a small 'phut' sound and there was a faint whiff of burning, presume electrical fault issue. Done obvious and checked fuse etc. Will not turn on at all now. Sage will only recommend 'Coffee Classics' for repair, which seem to have a Sage monopoly, is 160 miles from my home, and have poor online reviews. Has anyone had any success with independent repair shops? I live on the south coast near Brighton. Thanks.


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

I was recommended Coffee Classics by Sage for a Bambino Plus repair. Unfortunately their reply said that they only deal with 'barista express and
above'.

Does anyone know who might be able to repair a lowly Bambino Plus please ?

TIA, Dave.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Davebo *How old is your machine?*

Basically you can't buy parts because they won't sell most parts to you (sage and coffee classics), as far as I am aware Coffee Classics are the only authorised repairer and they say they don't repair machines like yours. So you have purchased something that cannot be repaired, and presumably any fault has to be a direct warranty replacement, as repairs are not possible.....You see what's wrong with this story.

I would say even if the machine is out of warranty, as long as it's not too old, scaled up, or some problem you have directly caused. It would be reasonable to expect it to still be working for a certain time. Never phone, always email Sage and make you keep a copy of the communications, the same with Coffee classics. If they will only respond by phone, note down who you talked to, the date and time.

If you don't want to do this....then move on with your life (SUMO) and perhaps consider other machines, where the issue of "you" having no real right of repair because you can never access key parts, doesn't exist.


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks DavecUK.

My machine is about a year old and it is in pristine nick. Only trouble is I am the second, and not the original, owner. Bang, no warranty.

I was happy with it and I've been offered a discount on a replacement which will be new and warrantied for 2 years.

Big hit (for me) in the wallet but you live and learn.

On the bright side, I have loads of spare accessories.

Thanks DM.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Davebo said:


> Thanks DavecUK.
> 
> My machine is about a year old and it is in pristine nick. Only trouble is I am the second, and not the original, owner. Bang, no warranty.
> 
> ...


 A discount on the replacement feels a bit like, we have failed you, so we will give you a discount to be failed again in the future....It shouldn't matter that you are not the original owner. perhaps time to break free and get something nice (and self repairable) out of the classifieds section?


----------

